# Silvia/240SX Drawing



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

This is a request I'm forwarding from Rennlist (Porsche web site, forums, and mailing lists):



> *i need a drawing of a 240sx, i need to put it on a shirt, actually a silvia would be even better but i have been looking arounda nd cant really find any drawings of the silvia or late 90s 240 *


He prefers a late S14 with the slanted headlights. It should not by one of those cartoons that are really popular now. More of a line drawing. Here is something he posted as an example.










You can either contact me through this forum (e-mail available in profile or PM) or you can contact him directly.

Andre 

Thanks for any help you can be guys (and gals).


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2002)

I gotta a pic of a sil-80 drawn


----------

